

Good developer hygeine - SnootyMonkey
http://belucid.tumblr.com/post/646510572/good-developer-hygeine-2
I’ve met numerous developers that give me a blank look when I ask them which clipboard manager they use.
======
hga
Or use EMACS and its kill ring and multi-level undo (although stock GNU EMACS
doesn't put single character deletes into the kill ring).

------
pasbesoin
This could use a better title. Getting from "hygiene" to "clipboard manager"
is a stretch.

That said, I use a clipboard manager and find it very convenient. It helps to
lessen context changes: I can copy a bunch of stuff onto the cm and then pull
it off at the destination. I can copy/cut stuff onto it that I may need at
some indefinite point in the future. I don't have to spend time deliberating
whether to keep a record of it; if I need it, it's there. I can copy a
subsequent item without worrying about losing the current clipboard contents.
And I can keep items I occasionally need to reference available in the cm
history.

All this works so well because the cm I use has a very quick to use and quick
to respond search including limited wildcarding that progressively refines
results with each keystroke of the search pattern.

